# November Photo Challenge



## marjrc

*Time for this month's photo challenge everybody! *

*November is upon us and it is "Meet My Friend Month" here at the Havanese Forum. The challenge for you all, is to submit photos of your Havanese and any or all of their fur friends. That is, pictures of your Hav with a buddy of another breed, another race or even a toy, furry friend.

Does your Havanese get a chance to play with other dogs? Does he/she have preferred buddies or is he or she too shy to make the first move? Are there times when you regularly meet other dogs, cats, horses, birds, etc.... or maybe it only happens once in a blue moon?

See if you can take pictures and share these moments with the rest of us. They say Havanese are social, friendly and curious. Is that the case with YOUR Hav or do you need to encourage your little one to socialize? Have you seen changes in your Hav's behavior with others over the months and years? Tell us a bit about it when you share your pictures. We love to hear the stories! 

Please post your pictures in this thread and we will try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Thank you! 

Let the fun begin!!!!! *


----------



## Jane

Okay, I hope this isn't cheating, but I had to go WAAAYYYYY back to meet this challenge! I guess there are so many Havs in my local area that we are pretty busy just doing Hav playdates now! 

Lincoln was 3 mos. old here when we took him to my husband's sister's house and he met Spike, the Pomeranian. Spike has never played with another dog - ever (I'm not kidding). So, imagine his surprise when he met Lincoln (well, actually, you can really see his surprised expression in the photo)!

As for behavioral changes, Lincoln was incredibly hyperactive and "oral", let's say, as a puppy. Now, he has mellowed into the sweetest puffy boy ever!


----------



## mikeyness

Haha, nice picture. Looks like Lincoln is taking a bite out of Spike's poor leg!


----------



## Lina

haha Spike really does look very surprised in the picture! He wants to know what that thing called Lincoln is! :laugh:


----------



## Laurief

Haha - Spike looks to me like he is looking up to his mom asking "what the h*ll is this thing????" very cute.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Jane said:


> I guess there are so many Havs in my local area that we are pretty busy just doing Hav playdates now!
> !


Jane, i am soooo jealous!! I cant even find 1 Havanese to start a playdate. I just dont think its fair that you are hogging them all!
I am just teasing of course but i really do envy you all that are able to have playdates. I have searched & signed up for meetup groups in case any one is searching for one in my area but no luck!!

I guess i will just have to keep getting more Havs so i can have my own playdates!


----------



## Thumper

Lincoln and Spike are SO cute! 

Here's one that you can barely see Gucci in (she's wearing the pink flower in her hair) But its from a playdate and I don't think I've posted it before:

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Bradys mom, help me out with this challenge. Recycle the Oct picture of the 3 boys carrying the stick! You know i am bad at these challenges!


----------



## marjrc

Jane, that is too funny!!! LOL What a look on Spike's face! 

Kara, I spot Gucci, way up there in the top, right corner. Good thing she had that flower in her hair! lol Love to see all those Havs!

Leeann, we have no Havs to play with around here either.  There MIGHT be some, but I haven't met any and I can't find a site in French that might help me find some. I know of one woman who has a 7 yr. old female Hav and she and I have met up at dog shows 3 times already, but her girl is not very social and she lives a bit too far. I know the feeling though......


----------



## Thumper

Here's another one of Gucci and Molly (the Brittney Spaniel rescue from next door!)

They do like to play, although...Molly gets a little rough w/ Gucci for my liking. Molly always sees me in the backyard and will whimper and sit waggin her tail to get me to come give her a treat! (She LOVES my homemade treats!! She **drools** when she sees me! LOL)

OHH...and I should mention our "clover patch". We do tend to weeds in the yard, LOL...but this particular patch of clovers yeilds MANY 4-leaf ones, so we've opted to keep it around, since it is on the side of our yard by the generator and not very noticeable. The kids love to go find the "lucky" clovers, so we keep it around. 

I just realized from my pictures that the dogs love to hang out at the clover patch!!!!!!! funny.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Short of posting pictures from the playdate at my house, which I wont do cause you have seen them already - here are a few with my guys best friends! They are all Havs, sorry my guys dont have any other dog friends.
1 - Logan and his brother at a visit to our house 
2- All 6 of the havs with friends daughter 
3 - One of Lily's Bday parties, before Logan was born.


----------



## Thumper

Those are cute, Laurie!  I love the bowls lined up! lol 

I know, I am trying not to post pictures I've posted before! SO..this is and excuse to get out there and be more **social** this month! 

Kara


----------



## Cheryl

*Harley and Brutus*

Harley is our neighbor's 130# Golden rescue. We think he is about 8 years old. He walks with my 2 several nights/week and tolerates them jumping on him, but never played. We watched him last week while his parents were out of town and he rediscovered his youth!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady and I are up for this challenge. I will have to bring my camera on our nightly walk. Brady stops and says hi to all of his neighborhood furry friends (including a black cat when he can find him) on his evening walk. For now, here is one of Brady and Linda's Freddie and Scudder on one of our hikes sharing a stick. Sorry if you have all seen it already. I had to recycle to get started here.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh this one will be fun for us....alot of my family members have dogs and one cat....and let me tell ya Jillee loves them all!!!!! I will start getting some pictures of them...there will be quite a few!!!! Last night we took Jillee trick or treating and she had a blast with the doggies!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and his brother Tucker taking a break or planning something.:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Great pictures everyone!Wow!Day 1 and look at all the pictures.......that's great!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lina

Great pics everyone! I guess this challenge will have a lot of entries! :whoo:

These pics are old too. They're of Kubrick from our trip to California with my aunt's English Cocker Spaniel, Tessa. Tessa was absolutely in love with Kubrick and would try to get him to play every second. She was his first dog buddy ever. 

There is also one picture of Kubrick "discovering" my parents' cat, Samantha. She is under the glass table so you have to look to find her!


----------



## dboudreau

Wow!!!!!!! We are off to a great start. Great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Yeah, thanks Marj for choosing a challenge I'm able to participate in without actually having my Pablo yet.
This is a pic of him @ 6 weeks with his closest friend...his MOMMY.


----------



## irnfit

Wow, great pictures. You guys didn't waste any time with this challenge.

Maryam, that is precious!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh, neat, I can join in this! This one is a typical view of what I see when I go to bed each night. Notice the queen on my pillow? My standard poodle is a real lady, huh?


----------



## maryam187

ound: Jan, your poodle literally passed out, hilarious!


----------



## casperkeep

Those are some great pictures guys....i want to go snap a bunch with Jillee and all her furry friends!!!! That is what we will be doing!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Jan, the picture is great! Your poodle is so funny. I love that you can even see her teeth. 

McKenna sleeps like that too, on her back with feet splayed every which way and her head usually corkscrewed sideways. 

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese

Catherine, this darling puppy is Austin. My standard poodle loves to show her teeth when they're playing and you can see how scared they are.  The puppies get her back for showing her teeth, they lick them and give her kisses. ound: The havs know she's a pushover and after Bandit is done nursing, they turn to my spoo as a second Mom.


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> ound: Jan, your poodle literally passed out, hilarious!


When she's out that cold, she expects me to form my body around hers. No wonder my back is a mess


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Jan, the picture is great! Your poodle is so funny. I love that you can even see her teeth.
> 
> McKenna sleeps like that too, on her back with feet splayed every which way and her head usually corkscrewed sideways.
> 
> Susan


You'd think they would get a sore neck laying like that but it doesn't seem to phase them.


----------



## JASHavanese

Jane said:


> Okay, I hope this isn't cheating, but I had to go WAAAYYYYY back to meet this challenge! I guess there are so many Havs in my local area that we are pretty busy just doing Hav playdates now!
> 
> Lincoln was 3 mos. old here when we took him to my husband's sister's house and he met Spike, the Pomeranian. Spike has never played with another dog - ever (I'm not kidding). So, imagine his surprise when he met Lincoln (well, actually, you can really see his surprised expression in the photo)!
> 
> As for behavioral changes, Lincoln was incredibly hyperactive and "oral", let's say, as a puppy. Now, he has mellowed into the sweetest puffy boy ever!


That's so cute. Lincoln looks so much like Peter in that picture.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> I just realized from my pictures that the dogs love to hang out at the clover patch!!!!!!! funny.
> 
> Kara


Maybe they like the 4 leaf clovers too  Gucci is such a beautiful girl. Her playmate isn't bad either!


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> Short of posting pictures from the playdate at my house, which I wont do cause you have seen them already - here are a few with my guys best friends! They are all Havs, sorry my guys dont have any other dog friends.
> 1 - Logan and his brother at a visit to our house
> 2- All 6 of the havs with friends daughter
> 3 - One of Lily's Bday parties, before Logan was born.


Wow, so many havs in one place! I wish we had some around here.


----------



## JASHavanese

Cheryl said:


> Harley is our neighbor's 130# Golden rescue. We think he is about 8 years old. He walks with my 2 several nights/week and tolerates them jumping on him, but never played. We watched him last week while his parents were out of town and he rediscovered his youth!


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Brady's mom said:


> Brady and I are up for this challenge. I will have to bring my camera on our nightly walk. Brady stops and says hi to all of his neighborhood furry friends (including a black cat when he can find him) on his evening walk. For now, here is one of Brady and Linda's Freddie and Scudder on one of our hikes sharing a stick. Sorry if you have all seen it already. I had to recycle to get started here.


It's worth seeing again. It's so cute how they share that stick.


----------



## JASHavanese

All of the pictures are so nice!!


----------



## irnfit

The first one is Shelby laying on Lexi while Jaxson stands by. The second one is Kodi, Lexi and Shelby resting on the deck.


----------



## Cheryl

*Roxie and her New Friend*

I was going to start a new thread, but thought it would fit just as well here. Roxie has recently found a new friend. She has discovered her reflection and has "played" with it every day this week. Roxie is 7 months old and this is a room that she is in daily. I have to find a way to make a video, because she even involves Brutus in her play now. She scratches at, runs from, barks at this reflection.


----------



## mintchip

I love watching the relection game!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Jillee's buddy!!!*

O.K. here is a picture with Jillee playing with her buddy Cruz....he is a German Short Haired Pointer who weighs 80 pounds to Jillee's 8 pounds....they love to play with each other.....it is the cutest thing....I will get a better picture but this is what I have for now. They love to play with his stuffed ducks....she will take it form his mouth then they will play tug of war with it....he will swing her around and everything!!!!!!!!!!!! Too Funny!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Sorry that it is not the best in focus but just wanted to post one....


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and some of his local havanese gang


----------



## casperkeep

*Me and my big sister!!!*

This is a picture of Ginger and Jillee...thought that it was a cute one.....Ginger is taking to her more now.....it just takes her awhile to adjust....they were sleeping together on there bed tonight!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

She reminds me of a Fragill Rock....spelling I know is wrong but I am sure you all know what I am talking about!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Everyone's pictures are so cute! I absolutely love the one of Brady and friends sharing the stick!
I can't believe how big Pablo is getting! He'll be home in no time!

I pick up "Winston", Johns rescue Maltese this weekend in Dallas and I so hope that he and Cooper will be best of friends since there seems to be no other Hav's in my neck of the woods.

Beverly


----------



## ama0722

I love this thread! Dora has a lot of doggy friends but I tend to have the best laughs from the non doggy friends! Dora is insane about horses. I learned this when she was a puppy and we visited my in laws. They have some older quarter horses that are now turned out to pasture. Dora ran right under the electric fence into the pasture. Thank goodness the horses were older and just stunned by her aggressiveness! Here she is visiting Shahla, my favorite horse!

Also here are pictures of her with my favorite barn cat Cutie Pie who wouldn't leave her alone. Then the infamous turtles of cal tech out sunbathing when my guard dog had to lay the smack down.


----------



## ChristineL

The poodle is hilarious. I am loving these pics!

I've attached some of my pics too:

Buffy and the cat, Kitty, sharing the water bowl.

Kahlua meets a beagle - she's hiding under my partner's legs as she's not keen on other dogs.

Me, my partner and the girls with a group of friends at a charity animal walk.

None of these are new unfortunately!

Keep the pics coming! I even love all of the groups of Havs - There are none anywhere near us for my two to play with either.

Christine


----------



## Laurief

I LOVE the pics of the pups with other animals!! Short of commenting on all I can say that I am really enjoying this thread!!! 

I do have to say - what I say to mine all the time at the fireplace door - "Roxie- it's YOU!!!!"


----------



## pjewel

O.K. Here are a few of Milo with Cagney and Lacey. This is a fun thread.


----------



## marjrc

I agree, Laurie, would take too long to comment on each photo, but they are wonderful!! Loads of fun seeing the Havs playing around with other animals, horses, turtles, cats ..... Jan, your Spoo is hysterical!!!!! LOL

I am in stitches looking at Roxie playing with her reflection! I'll bet she barks at it too. lol

I was worried about whether you all would enjoy this challenge so it's reassuring to see so many of you with pictures to share already! Yaaaaaaaaayyy!!!!!


----------



## Jane

Cheryl said:


> Harley is our neighbor's 130# Golden rescue. We think he is about 8 years old. He walks with my 2 several nights/week and tolerates them jumping on him, but never played. We watched him last week while his parents were out of town and he rediscovered his youth!


I love that action photo! I met a breeder at the Nationals in Denver who breeds BOTH Havanese and Golden Retrievers! They must be a good combination!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

these are all so cute.... they have made me smile during an incredibly stressful busy time at work... love 8lb jillie and 80 lb Cruz.... so cute...and dora and the horse is awesome. they are all cute!!!


----------



## casperkeep

*My favorite Furry Friend!!!*

This is Jillee's favorite furry friend that we bought her before she came home!!!! She still loves to play with all the time.....it is soo cute!!! She gets to playin with and shakes her head around and away it goes sometimes.....we will have this toy for awhile!!!!!


----------



## Callalilly

Great idea for the November challenge! I've actually loved all of them just wasn't able to participate in all. Some are more "challenging" than others for me.

Here's Callie with her best friend and neighbor, Minnie, enjoying a bully stick. They struggled for a bit each wanted it for herself! But then peace won out and they shared it! It was so funny to watch them work it out. 

I wish all of you a great day!!!


----------



## maryam187

Great hoto: everyone! Lisa I LOVE Callie's colors, beautiful!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I think all the pictures are soo cute!!!!! What a great bunch of doggies....hey maryam you will be able take Pablo's pictures next month for the photo challenge:clap2: Your time is getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## maryam187

Megan, hopefully I'll be able to take pictures myself for THIS month. I'll have 13 days once I pick him up. Sounds like enough time to me...just gotta find him some (vaccinated) friends quickly.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh yeah sorry Maryam about this month what was I thinking.....duh...don't want to make it any longer for you!!!!


----------



## jolynn

Okay, here's an old one, sorry. It's from when we picked up Skiver, we stopped and visited some friends who have rescue greyhounds. One of her greyhounds fell in love with Skiver, and he with her. Sky actually had separation anxiety when we left!! This is my friend, her 2 greyhounds and little Skiver.


----------



## Laurief

Wow Skiver looked so Tiny!!!
How is he doing?


----------



## Poornima

LOVED all the pictures! Amanda, I love dogs and horses. The picture of Dora with your in-laws' horse is just so precious.


----------



## jolynn

Laurie, he WAS tiny!! He didn't weigh much more than a pound; they said 1.5, but he was more like 1.3, he was just 8 weeks old.

Beside blowing coat, he's doing pretty good. He weighs about 5 pounds (haven't had him officially weighed, it may be less), but is full of energy and runs circles around the much larger Shaw!!  He's still a little lover, and without those 2, I don't know how I would have gotten thru these last few months. I sure love my little furbabies!!


----------



## irnfit

Such terrific pictures.

Callie is beautiful. Love her coloring.


----------



## Sissygirl

Love all the pictures!

Here's some of Sissy.

The first one is of Sissy and our Golden Retriever (Sandy) - they were the best of buds. Sandy passed away in July. We were really sad.

The next picture is of Sissy and Claire (Beagle) - my daughters dog.
Sissy likes Claire.
My daughter has another beagle also, Ginger - Sissy does not like Ginger.


----------



## Sissygirl

This is Sissy and Ginger - the beagle she is not that fond of....
Ginger is constantly all over Sissy - in her face. Sissy gets tired of it..as you can see.


----------



## casperkeep

Too cute!!!!! I love your signature picture!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

This is Sissy playing with one of her fav toys. This was Sandy's toy (our golden who passed away in July) After we lost Sandy - Sissy started smelling the toy and soon was playing with it. She missed her friend.


----------



## irnfit

Awww, Sissy is sooooo cute. Anyone watching that will know why we get MHS!!!!


----------



## pjewel

Love the Sissy video. She certainly loves Sandy's toy. Wonder if she feels closer to her when she plays with it. For all we know, Sandy might have been running right along with her. I'd like to think so.


----------



## Lina

What a great video of Sissy! Se looks very happy with her old friend's toy. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom

This is a fun photo challenge. I am loving everyones pictures. And of course, Sissy's video!


----------



## juliav

This is a really fun challenge and I love everyone's pictures and Sissy's move.  But, I would have sworn I already posted to this thread and posted the pics of my guys wonder if they just disappeared, unless I have posted them to a different thread knowing me, it's quite possible. So, here I go again!

1st is Bugsy kissing Brandy
2nd is Bugsy and Romeo all pooped out after roughing around.
3rd is Romeo, Brandy and Bugsy playing together.


----------



## juliav

Oops, the 3rd picture is wrong, here's the one I meant to post.


----------



## Laurief

Marie, it is only 8am and you got my crying already! I love the video of Sissy, and that she loves her old friends toy is so touching!!


----------



## Leslie

Oh my, it's only the 3rd and there are so many wonderful pictures and a marvelous video as well! I guess I better get busy and get Tori into this challenge. Since she's still not completely vaccinated, her doggy friends are a bit limited. She does, however, have a ton of people friends! :biggrin1:

Great photos as usual, everyone. Can't wait to see what the rest of the month will bring!


----------



## Leslie

Ok, here's all I currently have of Tori with her doggy friends/relatives :biggrin1: 

First, is Tori and her Pekingese "niece" *grin*, Rascal. Then it's Tori playing with her best friends, Dora and Belle!


----------



## kimoh

I just love that picture of Tori with Dora and Belle--they are so cute!

Kim


----------



## ama0722

Kim- I am partial to that photo as well! 
Leslie- It looks like Rascal is trying to start a RLH
and Moo Cow is a favorite toy!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh - I love the photo of Tori, Belle and Dora.

Tori is all sprawled out hanging out with the girls!

Julia - your little ones look very happy together - best of pals!


----------



## Thumper

This thread is great!

The video of Sissy is SO sweet! She's darling and reminds me of my girl so much!

So many wonderful pictures already, I love seeing our Havs with so many friends and other breeds. Very cool!

Kara


----------



## Missy

This is a great thread -- I don't have time to mention all the great photos- but I am loving them all-- look at little tori in froggy pose.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Cute stuff! Goldie and Stogie are going to have to make friends.


----------



## marjrc

Julia, those pics of your 3 are great! I really love the one of Bugsy being held by his buddy's arm. Too sweet!! 

Tori is CUTE in that pic of her and Amanda's girls!! OH, I could just squish her!

Marie, you had me tearing up too. What a sweet, fun video of Sassy girl. Love it! It's so nice to see her with her beagle friend too.

My BIL took pics of my two with his English Setter on Sat., but I'm waiting on him to send them to me. They aren't quite sure what to make of Fibonacci since he's soooooooo big and when he wants to play they get a little scared. It just showed me I need to take them out to meet other dogs more often!

I am enjoying ALL the pics. I didn't mean to forget about anyone's photos, but I did see them all and think it's such fun to watch our Havs play with others... even stuffed, plush toys. lol


----------



## juliav

Marj,

I can't wait to see the pics of your guys with the English Setter. I used to have one and am really partial to them.


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great pictures everyone!:clap2:What a fabulous challenge that everyone seems to love!(Thanks Marj)
One quick comment for Sissy....I finally have DSL and could watch the video...It brought tears to my eyes...what a great touching little clip.I remember seeing that picture of your Golden and Sissy....a beautiful sweetness in her face.How special to see it.:hug:


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Thanks guys! I just love her! 

I sure am enjoying seeing everyone's pics! This is a great thread.


----------



## Leslie

Tori has had a very busy social life lately. I guess you could say she's turning into quite a social butterfly. Besides the usual playdates, shopping w/friends, having guests over for doggy cookies. She's received a couple of invitations to special events. 

Today she attended one of those and made many new friends,as you can see. She was invited to attend the ever popular "Show-and-Tell" in my granddaughter's preschool class. As you can see, three year-olds, teachers and Tori enjoyed the "party"! arty:


----------



## maryam187

Very touching pictures Leslie!


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- that is so sweet! I think Tori should come to my work and be my show and tell too!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

How cool is that?Leslie are you priming her for therapy work?
That was my dream with Quincy....but so far,I know he could meet all the qualifications.


----------



## mckennasedona

Leslie, those are great photos. How sweet. There's not much cuter than puppies and small children. I need a Tori for show and tell too but I guarantee that puppies and a bunch of computer nerd PhD's wouldn't be nearly as cute!  (Although in my administrative position, taking care of all these folks does feel a bit like working with children!)

Susan


----------



## Lina

How cute! Tori makes a great show and tell item!


----------



## pjewel

Leslie,

That is so sweet. I wonder who had the most fun.


----------



## Laurief

Leslie, what a sweet thing for Tori to do! I am sure the kids loved her [email protected]

Julie, I think that Quincy is already a therapy dog - he is Robbie's friend & he seems to be doing a great job at that!!


----------



## ama0722

Julie,
What is holding you back if you don't mind me asking? I just got a phone call from a hospital today that is looking for dogs in my area. Let me know if you need any help on anything!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Leslie,

I love the show and tell pictures of Tori, how sweet.


----------



## Julie

I want SO..... badly to be able to take my Quince into the special needs classroom where Robbie is and to special needs children in another school here and perhaps nursing homes here locally(we do not have children's hospital--it is 2 hrs.away)-----just doing that would be fabulous to me.
Quincy lacks the ability to sit stay etc.when I am out of his sight.
I'm sure maybe more,but that one-----I don't know...


----------



## Thumper

Great Pictures of Tori!! How awesome  

Julie,

Just ask the teacher! They may let you, especially if they learn about dogs or pets one day!

I took Gucci to the Children's hospital here when she was a little puppy and the kids loved her. Most of them had cancer or had just had surgery and to make them all smile was the best feeling in the world!!!!!! I just called before I left to deliver the blankets and the nurses/staff gave me the thumbs up!

I tell you they liked Gucci ALOT more than our blankets and bears!!!! lol

Kara


----------



## Paige

Here's my boys best girl..I think they all have a crush on her...She is so good with them...always gentle..


----------



## maryam187

Paige, no wonder: *I* have a crush on her too, she's beautiful!

BTW, why are there 4 small dogs? Did I miss something?


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Paige!I enjoyed them all!Hey-------there is an extra dog in that one photo!Are you trying to sneak in an extra dog?ound:


----------



## Laurief

Paige, that just melts my heart to see the relationship with such a big dog, and her "charges" !!
She should get extra treats for being such a sweet girl!!


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Great pictures Paige!I enjoyed them all!Hey-------there is an extra dog in that one photo!Are you trying to sneak in an extra dog?ound:


Don't temp me...ound: That is actually Reece's half brother..My mom decided she wanted a havanese a week after I got Reece...

But she stopped at one...you know I have to stop myself:brick:

He actually growled at Axl that day...I thought he must be crazy...10lbs vs 80lbs:croc:...but she just ignored him..and I had a little talk with him...He's very sweet.


----------



## ama0722

Paige- you decided to not start a secret post!!! Apparently that is the new way to make announcements around here  Very cute photos and nice to have another hav in the family!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Paige, Axl is beautiful! And you can definitely see she's the alpha around your house. Very cute.


----------



## Julie

These are not good photos-----but here is Quincy's best friend Vinnie and through my nose smears on the door.....Jasper the cat.Quincy loves to give him kisses!


----------



## Sissygirl

AWE!!!

Vinnie is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Paige

Vinne is beautiful...I guess he would rather I call him handsome

I love Quincy's eyebrows in the second picture...


----------



## dboudreau

Paige, you have a great "pack" as Cesar would say. I love your back yard.

Julie, we need to see more pictures of Vinnie, He is sooooooo handsome. Quincy is pretty adorable too.


----------



## Laurief

Julie, Vinnie is just gorgeous!! You have some very attractive pups!!


----------



## Lina

Vinnie sure is handsome! I love the cat looking through the door in background... he wants to be in the picture too!


----------



## juliav

Awhh!!! Look at those two beautiful boys. 
I just love Quincy's fly away eyeborws in the second picture.


----------



## Missy

Julie, Vinnie is just as striking as Quincy is cute. Two gorgeous boys.


----------



## irnfit

All your furbabies are very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane

Paige said:


> Here's my boys best girl..I think they all have a crush on her...She is so good with them...always gentle..


Wonderful photos, Paige! My favorite is the third one - with the "chain of chomping" going on there!!


----------



## Jane

Oh Julie! I love to see Vinnie and Quincy together. They are the most beautiful boys - their facial expressions are very sweet. Okay, now I want to kiss them BOTH!! :kiss:


----------



## marjrc

Leslie, that is so cute! What a treat for the kids to have Tori there. I'm sure it was a hit! 

Great shots, Paige! I just LOVE how they play so well together. Axl is a great 2nd mommy. Hmmm..... I was starting to get a little suspicious, too, seeing an extra Hav in the pics! You'd be getting a tongue lashing, girl, if you snuck one in your pack without telling us about it! :brick: LOL

Julie, your Vinny is gorgeous!!! The boys look great together. What gorgeous coats! You take very good care of them and it shows. I love the 2nd pic of them. Looks like Vinnie is telling Quincy "O.k. that's it. After mom finally finishes taking this picture, we're outta here!! " LOL


----------



## marjrc

My turn....... 

Pics of the boys with my BIL's and SIL's English Setter, Fibonacci.... 
He can get a little rambunctious when they're together and so Ricky and Sammy are a little leary of him, but they just need to spend more time together. When we got there, we had all 3 dogs outside in their yard and the RLH started. Sammy ran circles around Fibo like it was nothing!! LOL He's one FAST Hav!


----------



## Leslie

Paige~ Great pix! Your boys and girl are adorable. I love how she is so patient w/them.

Julie~ Vinnie reminds me so much of our beloved Casey. I'm envious of you having a Hav _and_ a Sheltie. I'd love to have one of each, too.

Marj~ Looking at the size difference, I can understand Ricky and Sammy's leariness. Great photos!


----------



## Leslie

Here's Tori meeting my friend's retired guide dog, Renny, for the 1st time. Tori enjoyed meeting her and was not the least bit intimidated by her size (probably because she was used to Jan's 50 lb. Spoo) Unfortunately, she was really much more interested in smelling the trash can you can see in the second pic. :doh: 

Renny is in the process of beginning her 2nd career; that of a therapy dog. My friend is a puppy raiser for Guide Dogs for the Blind and currently has 3 labs at her house. Tori will probably be meeting Grace and Nala, her other two, sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## maryam187

Oh Leslie, I LOVE the second picture how adorable they are together!


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, Marj, great photos. I love Fibonacci bowing in the third photo. I love his spotted face too. Does his name have a special meaning? I bet Sedona would love him. She has a thing for big dogs. 

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom

Marj- Love the pics of Fibonacci and your boys. Great name for a dog...do the owners have a math background?

Leslie- Little Tori is just getting cuter and cuter. She is such a doll.

Paige- I just love your 3 guys and their girlfriend. You have absolutely gorgeous Havs. And Axl looks like such a sweetheart. Labs are great dogs.

And Julie- Vinnie is absolutely stunning. He is a handsome guy, and he and Quincy look like they're best friends. I think Quincy is the "king" of the eyebrow Havs. I've never seen a Hav with such gorgeous markings. You hit the jackpot with Quincy! :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is Heidi and her new friend Koda (my neighbors 13 week old malti-poo).
Heidi loved bossing him around. "Hey Koda...follow me!" Nothing like being top dog at 5 weeks old!


----------



## Laurief

I am so in love with Heidi!!!! 
And that Tori, what a cute little girl!


----------



## mintchip

First meeting!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwww...... I SOOOOOOO want to have Heidi!!! She's adorable with that Maltie!! 

Leslie, that is too cute! Tori looks very confident. Good girl! 

Great picture, Sally! Oh my, that's gorgeous of your two boys. How are they getting along?

Fibonacci is a math sequence and my BIL is a little on the "quirky" side so no big surprise that they wouldn't chose a common name. lol We call him Fibo (feebo) and he is a big goof. lol


----------



## Missy

love, love, ,love this thread. FIbo with sammy and ricky is great. And precious Tori.


----------



## Laurief

Sally = how sweet that is!!!! Oh my!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my, Sally! Gromet and Oliver are together! Looks like they've been brothers forever. Congratulations again!!


----------



## Lina

Marj, Fibo is a beautiful setter! I love his spots! 

Leslie that second pic is so adorable! Tori is getting very well socialized!


----------



## Lina

Katie, I somehow missed you picture of Heidi with Koda... SO CUTE! 

And Sally, I already said it, but I'll say it again, that's a GREAT picture!


----------



## mintchip

eace::whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## Missy

Oh Sally, that is the best picture!!! you must be in heaven!!!


----------



## Paige

Marj..What a cool looking friend Ricky and Sammy have..

Tori and her lab friend look so cute..

Katie..I love that Hedi is already telling the boys what's up..

Sally...that is just the sweetest picture ever.


----------



## Julie

What great pictures everyone!

Marj,
That is one huge dog!He looks just humungous--and like he could "run like the wind"---:laugh:Funny to read your havs out run him!ound:

Leslie,
What a sweet couple of pictures of Tori's meeting a new friend.That lab is a beautiful dog and how interesting he "used" to be a guide dog.Did someone pass away and that's why he isn't continuing on?Great he will have a future in therapy...people will adore him.

Katie,
How cute is that Heidi!She is "in charge" and saying "come on,I'll show you"...so cute!

Sally,
It looks like the meeting with Gromet and Oliver went very well.Congrats on your new baby.....he is very striking!


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ Renny's owner broke her leg, then her hip earlier this year. She's in her early 70's and they don't think she'll ever be able to get around well enough to use Renny. Unfortunately, they had to retire Renny since, at 7 yrs. old, she's too old to place w/anyone else. My friend has cared for her since the woman broke her leg. She fell in love w/her, so when it was decided she would be retired, my friend immediately asked if she could have her. My friend hates to see all Renny's training and wonderful disposition "go to waste" so has decided to have her certified as a therapy dog.


----------



## ama0722

Julie- very cute, I have a friend who owns shelties, well she rescues shelties and every few years there is one that she can't let go. She currently has 4 rescues that she has kept and her Pom!  We joke that her Pom thinks she is a sheltie and has turned into one. I have never heard a pom bark so much! He is a sable colored as well!

Marj- very cute and I cant tell my husband that name, he has always wanted to name a dog Isaac, I dont want to let him know other people do this!

Leslie- how awesome the lab got down to Tori's level! Great interaction for her!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Well that is good news for Renny, Leslie.I'm glad she's got a great home and a future in therapy.That is just awesome!What a gorgeous dog!With her training already-she'll just be on cloud 9 I'd think!

Amanda-That's why I could never be in rescue---almost all,I'd keep!:laugh:I'd end up being one of the crazy collectors you see on tv!That's wonderful that she does sheltie rescue.They are great dogs!(I like the poms too)


----------



## juliav

Marj,

I just love the pictures of your boys playing with your BIL's setter. He looks a bit like my Henry (who was also an orange belton). I will have to dig up his picture. He really was a "Sir Hanry".


----------



## mintchip

Look alike friends


----------



## mintchip

It is a little early but.......


----------



## ama0722

Oh how cute, I think Oliver may have just received his christmas present a bit early as Santa thought he was a really good boy!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Oh how cute, I think Oliver may have just received his christmas present a bit early as Santa thought he was a really good boy!
> 
> Amanda


That was Christmas last year at an SPCA fund raiser. This year Santa will have to have room for 2 
SF area people it is coming up again this weekend


----------



## Lina

Sally, you should tell people at department stores that it's too early for Christmas, I don't think they know that.


----------



## Julie

Great pixs Sally.Your Santa's must be skinny where you live!Ours are always fat!ound:


----------



## Hannah

*Snowflakes little friend*

Hi, this is Snowflakes little friend, Esther, my daughters hamster. Actually we were afraid she might try to eat her, but she was just curious.eace:


----------



## irnfit

How cute!


----------



## Leslie

Hannah~ That's so cute! I can understand your hesitation to them meeting each other. Snowflake may have thought, Lunch! ound: Esther is a brave girl!


----------



## Hannah

I took a really cute fall, leaf picture today, is it too late to post it?


----------



## irnfit

Are you kidding? We are addicted to pictures!


----------



## Leslie

Nope, the October challenge is where I'd put it. That's where all the beautiful fall pics are.


----------



## juliav

That pic is just too cute!!!


----------



## maryam187

Hannah, glad to see you have an avatar picture now AND you posted these 2 lovely, cute pics of your Snowflake, how adorable!


----------



## Lina

What a great pic! Snowflake seems very interested in what in the world is that tiny little furry thing! :laugh:


----------



## ama0722

Oh my, you are brave! I forgot about Dora's prey drive and was reminded when a rabbit dug under our privacy fence and Dora tried to eat a rabbit the same size as her. My maltese turned around when she caught up to the bunny and realized it was bigger than her. No way would I let her get that close to something like that!

Amanda


----------



## Hannah

Thanks, I learn something new on here everyday.:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Very sweet picture of Snowflake and Esther. I'm surprised Esther didn't run for her life!


----------



## Julie

Love the friend picture with Snowflake and the cute little hamster!That is very sweet!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh - there's Oliver.

He is just the happiest thing ever! I just love him.
Darling picture!

Snowflake looks a little perplexed. Cute pic!


----------



## ama0722

I didn't get pictures tonight but you will be okay...

I let Dora and Belle out for the final potty break and it turned into a barking session which Dora has been doing a lot before bed. Isabelle came in the house as told, but Dora wouldn't listen. I walked outside and she ignored me while going crazy up and down the side of the house. I even went out and spanked her on the butt and she ignored me and kept barking up a storm. I finally told my husband to come out cause she was insane and wouldn't listen to me. He grabbed a flash light to investigate. Apparently, Dora made a new friend! There was a Possum under the lunch cooler hissing and Dora would not back down! I found this out as I ran up the stairs to save myself (Belle was smart enough to already be in there)! Needless to say, we told Dora she had to say goodbye to her new friend and locked her in the house!

Amanda (who is proud of my fluffy guard dog!)


----------



## Lina

Awww Dora is such a good dog! I'm sure she was protecting the house from that scary hissing monster! What a cutie.


----------



## Thumper

Hannah, Thats SOOO cute!!!!!! Darnit! We used to have a hamster, but it died a few months ago and I never thought to get a picture of Gucci with Stormy! I regret that now  But she wasn't afraid or mean to Stormy, just very 'curious' about her. They looked alot alike when Gucci was a wee pup! lol

Amanda, I love your stories of the girls...their antics are so funny!! I would've ran from the possum too! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Hannah - that is really cute, your hamster has a beautiful coat too!!


----------



## Paige

Hannah, that is so cute...We have a guinea pig that my boys are very intererested in...She doesn't seem to be scared of them either...


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ Dora is far braver than I... I'd be right alongside Belle, in that situation. Those possums can be mean, especially if it's a mama w/babies. We had one raise her litter under a bush in our front yard a year ago. I wouldn't even venture out there until I'd see her leave. 

Besides being mean, they're just plain ugly!


----------



## marjrc

Snowflake is too cute! What a sweet picture.


----------



## ama0722

Leslie, I heard they are mean... I just turn into a total sissy when it comes to scary things like that- rat like creatures, snakes, etc. I tend to show my girlie side which Dora didn't get from her mother!

Amanda


----------



## Lilysplash I

Okay, I am going to be brave and see if I can get a picture to show up for the November challenge. I want to feel successful tonight:frusty: Believe it or not, my new four month old Sadie thought of this and I guess Stuey thought it was a good idea. Anyone want to eat dinner at my house???


----------



## Lina

That picture cracks me up! :laugh:


----------



## maryam187

Hahaha, I guess you didn't need the dishwasher detergent anymore ound:


----------



## juliav

ROTFLMBO!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Tori would love to do that. When the dishwasher is open here, we're always busy working on the command, "Off!" ound:


----------



## mintchip

Lilysplash I said:


> Okay, I am going to be brave and see if I can get a picture to show up for the November challenge. I want to feel successful tonight:frusty: Believe it or not, my new four month old Sadie thought of this and I guess Stuey thought it was a good idea. Anyone want to eat dinner at my house???


I'll come if it is BYOP (Bring Your Own Plate)ound:
What time is dinner?


----------



## havaluv

Here's my hubby with Ruby and Ollie. We took these on our drive from Michigan to California last week. That's not snow, it's salt...the salt flats just outside of Salt Lake City! Such a wild site.


----------



## Lina

What great pics Shelly! That's an amazing place! It looks like Ollie and Ruby get along very well!


----------



## ama0722

They look like best buds! And what a drive!!! We went from Ann Arbor to Los Angeles this summer with the girls!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Shelly!What a beautiful background to really make the dogs and your husband "pop" in the photo!Love it!:clap2:


----------



## Julie

I had missed the picture of Stuey and Sadie in the dishwasher!ound:How funny!ound:I see they are being taught housekeeping skills!ound:Have you taught them to dust yet?ound:


----------



## irnfit

Shelley, love your two pups. Just adorable.


Sadie and Stuey in the dishwasher are so funny. Kodi tries to jump in too.


----------



## maryam187

Shelly,
those are really some great pictures! Love the colors and the pups, DH looks handsome too.


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures!  They do look like great 'friends'!

I keep meaning to socialize more this month for the challenge...but TIME! Ack..I need more time! this month is so busy. lol

Kara


----------



## havaluv

Lina said:


> It looks like Ollie and Ruby get along very well!


They are doing ok together and I'm hoping they will bond more as time goes on. Ruby is digging her paws in about being alpha dog. She won't let Ollie get by with anything, does lots of growling and snarling and has even put him to the floor, but has NEVER bitten him. Today when we came home from the vet, she ran up to him tail wagging and sniffing to see where he'd been. I think she is getting used to him and even likes him, but isn't quite ready to SHOW it. He tries to play and she could easily jump on the sofa to get away from him but often lets him climb all over her for a bit before she growls at him. :croc: I'm hoping eventually they will be good buddies. 



> We went from Ann Arbor to Los Angeles this summer with the girls!


Oh, you KNOW that drive then Amanda! It is LOOONG isn't it? I love Ann Arbor.


----------



## ama0722

Shelly,
With the weather in Los Angeles and the fact I still haven't worn a coat... I love sunny southern cal! But I do miss Ann Arbor just relocate it here!

Amanda


----------



## havaluv

:laugh: YES. I can do without Michigan winter too, that's for sure! It was beautiful here in San Jose today too...short sleeves! YIPPPEE! :whoo: I'm enjoying being a snowbird for once in my life.  California is wonderful, I love everything about it, the people, the weather...just great.
Wish I could afford to buy a house here...Oh my goodness, the housing prices!


----------



## ama0722

Shelly,
Yeah, that is a huge shocker down here too. The house I sold was brick with a garage, 3 stories, and my mortgage was less than my rent at my new 800 sq foot house! But then again I can use my deck year round! I do love LA so far-having a convertible first of all, let alone having the top down on my way to work in mid Nov is priceless!

Amanda


----------



## havaluv

Oh yeah, Amanda, the weather in LA is awesome. I love LA too and would love love love to live there. One of the first things Andrew said to me when I was stressing about moving here for 6 months was "but, Honey, just think....we can grill year round!" :laugh:


----------



## ama0722

The true snow bird, my husband is trying to prove you don't have to buy a coat if you live in so cal! I am interested to see how long it lasts!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

You guys are killing me with all this LA talk and warm weather. My bro lives in Fullerton. I also have a few friends who live up near Magic Mountain.


----------



## Amy R.

Shelly, I love your Kafka quote. Have never encountered that before.


----------



## marjrc

GREAT pictures! I love hearing that Ollie and Ruby are getting along. Ruby will soon realize she has a new friend, not a competitor. Love seeing the salt flats - I can't even imagine what that must look like in person!


----------



## Amy R.

Here are my November entries of Biscuit's favorite "friends". I think I've already posted pix of his puppy friends and him at the dogsitters before , so here he is with his other friends, i.e., sleeping near Jesse the cat, and cuddling with his favorite Booda monkey/rope/ball toy.:hug: Note that Jesse has taken over Biscuit's dog bed. J. is very territorial and jealous of Biscuit, but still they hang out and mimic each other's body language. Biscuit will kiss Jesse sometimes. But if we pick up Jesse to pet and fuss over him, mellow Biscuit goes nuts. Funny!


----------



## Amy R.

Sorry, I'm not sure why the pic on the right didn't rotate. Oh well.


----------



## Thumper

Amy...that SOOO cute!!!!!!!! :grouphug: I'm going to form the "super Biscuit snatching club" LOL!!!! 

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, you guys are funny with that new club. May I propose a merger with Club Fritos? 
We'll take all the snatched puppies to a tropical island and drink mojitos and, of course, what else???----eat FRITOS !!


----------



## Lina

I love those pics of Biscuit, he is SO cute!


----------



## Lilysplash I

Great pictures of Biscuit!


----------



## Missy

I heart Biscuit as well. he seems like such a sweetheart. And I think there is not better way to populate club fritos then with the puppy snatching capers. Kara, better head back to atlantic city- we're gonna need funds!!!


----------



## havaluv

Oh, Biscuit is so darling! Sending rubbles!!!!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Amy!I love how your cat took over that cozy dog bed!Smart cat---didn't want to see it go to waste!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

Amy,
Buscuit is such a cutie. He sounds much better with the cat than Brady is with mine.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Biscuit is so cute he looks "edible"!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, thanks, Vicki! How is your new grandson doing????? Pix?????


----------



## Amy R.

Karen, Biscuit and the cat, Jesse, really have a love-hate relationship. It's fascinating to us. Somedays Jesse wants to claw Biscuit's eyes out because Biscuit teases him mercilessly. Other days they hang out like old buddies.


----------



## Amy R.

And, thanks for the sweet compliments, everyone!!


----------



## irnfit

Love Biscuit and the cat picture. Reminds me of my house. I agree about the love/hate relationship. Last night, the two dogs and one cat were all sleeping on the couch. And I had another cat in my lap. Very Norman Rockwell. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Amy, great pics! One of our cats, Shadow, also lays in the dogs' pillows and beds when they're not on them. We also have a 2nd cat, Gigi, but she despises all other animals, our other cat and most especially our dogs. sigh...... 

Nice to see Biscuit again! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Thumper

Love/Hate relationship, ehh? LOL....I bet that's cute to watch evolve. Missy, yes, any excuse to go gamble is a GOOD one in my book  lol

I can't keep up with all these puppy snatching clubs, lol...But I like Amy's idea of mojitos, fritos and beach-bummin' 

Kara


----------



## Julie

I just thought I'd bump this thread up--hoping to get more people interested in sharing a photo or two in this month's challenge.

Lately our forum hasn't been as "positive" as usual----lets get back on track.....eace:

hoto: :dance: hoto: :dance: hoto:


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Deputy Julie!


----------



## Brady's mom

I have had a hard time getting pictures with Brady's friends. Unfortunately, we usually see his friends on our after dinner walk which is now in the dark. Anyway, hopefully I can get a few more of his buddies before the end of the month. This is his friend Posha. He is a Papillion and is 6 months old. He is the next door neighbor's babysitters dog. Brady gets very confused by him. I think he thinks he is a squirellound:


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> The true snow bird, my husband is trying to prove you don't have to buy a coat if you live in so cal! I am interested to see how long it lasts!
> 
> Amanda


I moved to So Ca when I was 6 and couldn't figure out why people there wore coats until my 3rd winter. Then I had one too.


----------



## JASHavanese

Brady's mom said:


> Brady gets very confused by him. I think he thinks he is a squirellound:


ound:ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

I just learned how to send a picture from my cell phone to my email. So, here is Brady with 3 of his girlfriends. They are Maddie (the mixed breed) from next door, and Bella a Bichon and Coco a shih tzu who are sisters from across the street.


----------



## Julie

How cute!Brady must have alot of dog friends--that's neat!Good for him and for them as well.:clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Karen, Brady is a popular guy around town, isn't he?  Great pictures! Even your cell phone pic is good!


----------



## ama0722

Brady is so popular! I love how the mixed breed is gentle enough to lay down the little dogs  What a good interaction!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Just thought I'd get another one in of Kodi and Shelby with their best friends. They are my daughter's - Jaxson is the brown and white and the other one is Lexi.


----------



## dboudreau

I've been pretty lazy with the camera lately. I picked it up today and I haven't taken a picture since October. Here is Sam and his housecat Lester.


----------



## irnfit

Such a nice picture! Sam is beautiful, as always.


----------



## Lina

What a gorgeous picture Debbie! I can understand you being able to get Sam to stay, but how did you get the cat to do that? LOL.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pics everyone! I've enjoyed looking!


----------



## ama0722

Debbie,
Sam is looking more red!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Debbie,

Sam is one gorgeous boy and his pal lester ain't too shabby either.  What a handsome pair!!


----------



## Laurief

Great picture!!


----------



## Missy

what a looker Sam is! he does look redder in this shot.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks guys, Lester doesn't know he is a cat. He thinks he is a dog and a total food hound. I can literally get him to jump through hoops for food. 

Our other cat Teddy is the head of the household, in this picture Sam is trying to get Teddy to move with no luck. Teddy lives in front of the woodstove.

This picture really shows Sam's many colors. He is turning grey around the back of his neck.


----------



## Julie

Wow!Great pictures!

Michele--what a cute picture of Kodi and Shelby with your daughters weinees--Jaxson and Lexi.They are so cute!I love those weinee dogs!:hug:Cute sweater/jacket on Jaxson too!

Sam and Lester--how adorable!Lester is a handsome guy--and Sam-well just gorgeous!I love the little head tilt...very sweet!:kiss:
I'm in awe over how you got both of them to sit there.I can get Quincy,but not Jasper.Jasper looks at Quincy like he is a "kissing fool".:laugh:
Teddy picked a nice warm spot to lounge around--that's where I'd be too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

I just love Sam, his colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lina

Sam's colors are incredible! It makes him look very rich.


----------



## Julie

I wanted to share a few pictures of Vinnie's and Quincy's friend,Beau.
Beau is my Mom's cocker spaniel(a rescue).He needs a haircut,but I think he looks like a bear...and is a real cutie!I keep telling Meg,that her cocker Ginger,looks like Beau---(similiar markings).


----------



## casperkeep

WOW Julie they do look alike!!!! He looks sooooo cute....just want to hold him and give him a big hug!!!!! How old is he?? Ginger will be ten next year! Your sheltie looks like our Briar....we had to put her to sleep a few years ago.... It was awful!!!! Quncy is a cutie as well!!!


----------



## Jane

Debbie,

I got very nostalgic looking at that photo of Sam and your kitty.....

Sam's coloring is just like the Lhasa Apso I had when I was a kid....she was a "red-gold" on the body, with white paws and a white chest. I guess that's when my love affair with small, long-haired dogs began!


----------



## Julie

Meg-
Mom rescued Beau....he is almost 2.He is kind of a tall guy,but so wiggly and happy all the time.Mom has him spoiled rotten!


----------



## marjrc

That is a great shot of Sam, Debbie! I love that he's getting some silvery gray back there. He's got one of the nicest coats I've ever seen.

Julie, great shot of all three pooches at the door. I especially love Quincy's youthful, happy face looking up. 

Michele, that's a cute shot of all 4 playing together.

ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT TO THIS CHALLENGE !

STAY TUNED FOR NEXT MONTH'S PHOTO CHALLENGE!​


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet have a new friend!
(I'm not sure if this should be for the November or December challenge)


----------



## Julie

I think they do Sally!They are "new friends" themselves,and Santa is everyone's friend!:hug:

:whoo::dance::whoo::dance:


----------



## ama0722

Sally- Leslie and I have talked about Oliver a few times. Seriously he has to the happiest Havanese we have ever seen. He is always smiling and looks like he loves life in every photo. Is he completely happy go lucky?

Everyone else-Do we care to guess next month's challenge???? I am thinking Holiday decorations would be too easy and Marj wants it to remain a challenge- so Havs and their presents or Havs and their family


----------



## Julie

Hints Marj:boink:We need hints:boink:

ha!ha!Gotcha with my stick!ound:


----------



## ama0722

Okay just traveling down memory lane... back in Ohio when it was cold and the dogs weren't getting enough exercise- we had a small dog (and some nice larger dogs) play group that would meet at the club, do some training, have dinner and play! Here are a few photos I found on my computer of Dora and her buds! I am not sure how much she misses them but she always had fun there!


----------



## Julie

Wow!What a gorgeous group of dogs!


----------



## Jane

Sally, that photo of your boys with Santa is just TOO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Hints Marj:boink:We need hints:boink:
> 
> ha!ha!Gotcha with my stick!ound:


Pretty Pleasssssssssssse!:ear:


----------



## dschles

Scout loves other dogs and has many canine pals. But, there is no doubt that his best friend in the whole world is our golden retriever. Scout is really not velcro-ed to any of the humans in our family; he used all is velcro to attach himself to our golden. I am trying to get a good action shot of them playing together, but so far just blurry blobs...

In the meantime, Scout went with us to have Thanksgiving in Los Angeles with my family. While my kids hung out with their 5 human cousins, Scout hung out with his two canine cousins (although he prefers the Lhaso cousin to the lab cousin). Here he is with his Lhaso cousin:


----------



## Laurief

How cute, I wish my family would be ok with bringing my dogs with me to their houses. No one else has dogs, so they all think I am nuts!
It must be very sweet to see Scout with the golden! I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Julie

Cute picture of Scout with his cousin!:kiss:


----------



## ama0722

I have to wonder if Scout and bud are devising a way to hijack the turkey with the way they are both so focused on a single area!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

dschles said:


> Scout loves other dogs and has many canine pals. But, there is no doubt that his best friend in the whole world is our golden retriever. Scout is really not velcro-ed to any of the humans in our family; he used all is velcro to attach himself to our golden. I am trying to get a good action shot of them playing together, but so far just blurry blobs...
> 
> In the meantime, *Scout went with us to have Thanksgiving in Los Angeles* with my family. While my kids hung out with their 5 human cousins, Scout hung out with his two canine cousins (although he prefers the Lhaso cousin to the lab cousin). Here he is with his Lhaso cousin:


Wait a minute!!! Scout came to LA and didn't look up Tori, Dora and Belle?!?! They'd be heartbroken if they knew. :Cry: Good thing we haven't taught them to read...yet! ound:


----------



## Jane

What a cute photo of Scout and his Lhasa cousin! Were they waiting for someone to drop some food?


----------



## ama0722

Leslie,
Dora feels like she was stood up!!!
Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty and her friend Miley (probably a chihuahua-pomeranian mix) sitting on my husband's lap at the parade a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## DAJsMom

Love the photo of the dogs in the dishwasher! Dusty loves to lick dishes in the dishwasher, but she's never tried climbing in!


----------



## dschles

Leslie said:


> Wait a minute!!! Scout came to LA and didn't look up Tori, Dora and Belle?!?! They'd be heartbroken if they knew. :Cry: Good thing we haven't taught them to read...yet! ound:


Well, the good news is that Scout will be back and would love a playdate!! Scout (chaperoned by me and my three kids) spends his summers in LA. Last summer, he met Julia and Bugsy. This summer, we can make it a bigger playdate!!!

--Diane


----------



## Leslie

:whoo: Summer playdates!!!:whoo:


----------



## Julie

Dusty and Milo sure are cuties on Dad's lap!What a pretty little pom!


----------



## marjrc

OUCH !!!!! :brick: Who are the ones that keeping *poking* me?! Sheesh!! Can't a girl get some sleep around here??! :biggrin1:

Love the pics of that play group, Amanda. Seems like black and/or white pups were "in" that year! lol I'm sure the dogs had a blast.

I love that pic of Dusty! Very nice looking Pom there ... oh, and hubby too! 

How old is your Golden, Diane? Hopefully, those two will hve many more years of friendship. Scout is cute with that L.Apso!

Sally, those two with Santa are adorable!!

btw....... I'm likely going to post the challenge *today* because I've had a heck of a week (or two) and will be running around for the next 4 days, then I leave for Orlando Tues. morning, so ...... dont' want to forget to post before I leave or I'd risk being tarred and feathered!!! :suspicious: :bolt:


----------



## mintchip

marjrc;72202btw....... I'm likely going to post the challenge [B said:


> today[/B] because I've had a heck of a week (or two) and will be running around for the next 4 days, then I leave for Orlando Tues. morning, so ...... dont' want to forget to post before I leave or I'd risk being tarred and feathered!!! :suspicious: :bolt:


Hope you will have good trip and a chance to relax!
Sally


----------



## Julie

Well Marj----you know it----tarred and feathered!ound:
Hey we could all use an extra day or two in December huh?
Have a great time on your trip and enjoy yourself!:hug:


----------



## dschles

marjrc said:


> How old is your Golden, Diane? Hopefully, those two will hve many more years of friendship.


Our golden will be 7 years old in February. She is a great dog. I don't know if you saw the other thread I started. We found a lump in her front leg this week, and she is having surgery on Monday. I am very worried about her, but I am hoping for the best.

It will be hard to keep Scout away from her while she is recovering, as they love to wrestle. Hopefully, Scout will understand and give her some space as she heals.

--Diane


----------



## RickR

I don't know if this is the right place, but here are the most recent pics of Max and Bessie.

They get along fine, they play quite a bit and they sleep soundly afterwards. Max is still jealous of Bessie when he's greeting me (usually pretty happy to see me) and she comes over to greet me as well.

We love them both.


----------



## irnfit

Rick, the are adorable!!!!!


----------



## juliav

Rick,

Max and Bessie are so cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## havaluv

Max and Bessie are precious precious precious! I just want to kiss them silly!


----------



## ama0722

Very cute! You are gonna have to post more photos!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

what a cute pair Rick!They are just adorable!


----------



## Lina

Rick they are such a pretty pair! I love how different they look in terms of color!


----------



## Paige

What a cute couple they make. Both are adorable.


----------



## Thumper

Okay...I'm a little late, but here's some "Farm Friends" Let me just add, that she was utterly EXHAUSTED after CHASING TURKEYS all over the farm. Weren't our Havs "herders"? LOL....boy, do I believe it!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

And GOATS 

hehe.


----------



## Lina

I love how in the chicken video, Gucci looks up at you like, Mommy what in the world is that thing? LOL.


----------



## Thumper

I'm thinkin' she's acting kinda "stuck up". ound: She was MUCH more interested in the sticks on the ground. lol GOSH, I wish I would've gotten a video of her chasing the big turkeys, OMG..that was TOO funny.

Kara


----------



## Lina

Kara, it really is too bad you didn't get a video of that! It would have been fun to watch.


----------



## Thumper

Lina, I do have a picture of it 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Oh Kara, that is too funny!!! No interest in the chicken or goats, but she chases the turkey!?!!?!? I love it!


----------



## Lina

ound: :laugh: ound:

That picture with the turkey is cracking me up! Great photo Kara.


----------



## Julie

ound:Hey that's lunch!ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Now that's optimism!


----------



## Thumper

Turkey is one of her FAVORITE things to eat! No doubt she sniffed out the better 'meal' and went on her 'hunt'!

My husband said last night that watching "Gucci chase the turkeys" was one of the FUNNIEST moments of his life and he would 'never, ever forget it'. It bordered on semi-disasterous because Gucci was FAST and one of the turkeys scared this other little kid running past him and the dad of the kid got MAD that Gucci was chasing him, and I know my husband let go of her leash on purpose, even though he said it was an 'accident'! (Yeah, right!)

After that though, all the turkeys got mad and went to the barn where the people weren't allowed. lol

Kara


----------



## Julie

you were lucky really Kara. My Grandpa had turkeys---they were mean and would chase you down and try to jump on you etc. They would hardly let you get out of a car. Better then a mean ole' watchdog! Gosh,I hated his turkeys!


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

My husband doesn't listen. I was totally AGAINST her going on the horse, too. I envisioned an injury and a big vet bill, if not worse. He doesn't listen, though. The horse did get a bit skittish, but he grabbed her off quickly!

The turkey WAS mean, it was making these horrid squeeling yells at Gucci. lol I was cringing the whole time, that's why its on a single picture and not video. 

I just got finished with her bath and boy...what a mess. I even put the sweater on to minimize twigs and damage, but there was a mat everywhere else, she was ALMOST on her way to being a corded Hav. ound:

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, Gucci was so cute in those videos. She is a rascal. I wonder if all girl havs like that?


----------

